# altec booms any good?



## treeman24 (Dec 17, 2005)

looking at a truck now, any thoughts?


----------



## vharrison2 (Dec 17, 2005)

treeman24 Welcome to the site. We have three, what model are you looking at?


----------



## skwerl (Dec 17, 2005)

I bought an Altec this summer. It's a former power company truck, '89 GMC 7000 with a rear mount Altec AM-600. It's an over center with a material handler (rope winch) next to the bucket. 56' working height and about 48' side reach. It's not perfect for treework, but it's in great shape and is well designed. 

In the past I've run Reach-All and Lift-All as well as some limited experience with Hi-Ranger and Aerial Lift of Conn. All are pretty reliable and all have their own little quirks. A couple things that are 'must-haves' for me would be over center capability and a pistol grip control (I hate the 3 lever setup). 

The material handler on my truck is turning out to be a real blessing, but I probably wouldn't buy one new and hand it over to some employees to overload and abuse. They can rig the wood down and load it with other equipment instead of tearing up the bucket truck.


----------



## ASD (Dec 17, 2005)

nice rig!!


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 17, 2005)

We have Altec and Hi-ranger and I prefer the hi -ranger. Boom moves faster and is smaller compared to the altec. Another plus is the controls on the hi-ranger are not mounted in between the boom and basket, which takes up a lot of space on the altec. Agree over-center boom is the most versatile we have straight booms and over center. I have used skyworker / ariel lift of Conn booms also and find them to be quick and stable also. Good luck in your search.

PS nice looking truck sqwerl


----------



## treeman24 (Dec 17, 2005)

*lowest maintaince aerial lift*

i was told the high ranger boom is the lowest?


----------



## treeman24 (Dec 17, 2005)

i did not know altec made a material handler boom that goes over center


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 17, 2005)

*Lowest maintainence*


treeman24 said:


> i was told the high ranger boom is the lowest?




As far as maintainence, the lowest cost will be any boom that is more hydraulic and less cables. Cable lift booms need to have new cables and chains put in every few years, hydraulics have a longer maintainence cycle.


----------



## kf_tree (Dec 17, 2005)

so whats the life expectancy of booms these days? didn't ashplund say all their booms should be scrapped in 20 years before the sold to altec?


----------



## skwerl (Dec 17, 2005)

KF, I believe the cutoff is 25 years. And they can't tell anybody to scrap them, you just can't get one certified if it's over 25 years old. If it isn't certified then you cannot legally put an employee in it. There is no such requirement for owner/operators.

Mine is 16 years old. I can run it for 3-4 years and still sell it for a decent price, since it will still be eligible for certification for an additional 5 years. 

Oh, thanks for the compliments everybody. Mine moves pretty quick depending on where I set the auto-throttle. I can set it to 1500 rpm but it uses a bit more fuel at that setting. I currently run it about 1250-1300 rpm which will still move me around pretty quick without getting too jerky or too loud. That big old Detriot diesel droning on and on will get on your nerves after a couple hours.


----------



## treeman82 (Dec 17, 2005)

I just remember that the company keeps them for 10 years and then retires / sells them. I think they are good for another 10 years after that. There is one company around here I can think of offhand that uses a bucket truck which HAS to be from the 70's, no way I would ever go up in that thing.


----------



## daveyclimber (Dec 18, 2005)

Altec booms are the most sought after and purchased lift . AB650 is a 55 wh lift and they are fast,LRIII is a 60 wh and is the best of the bunch when you need the height. LR$ is basically a newer unit 55 wh shorter but a nice unit . Hi Ranger makes some decent choices but I dont like square booms and they are somewhat slow . I currently use a previous asplundh unit 96 topkick with an LRIII slow as hell 366 gas ,has a pony motor which is nice but the joy stick controls take some getting used to when you are used to a pistol grip . I would really like to get one of those AM600 with a jib ,take off the line box and replace with a flat bed or chip box , I think that would be badass


----------



## skwerl (Dec 18, 2005)

DC-
I was going to pare down the bed somewhat, but all of a sudden all those boxes got real handy for my piles and piles of gear. Now I'm a rolling arborist's arsenal. 

The only complaint I have on the AM600 is that the lower boom only goes to 90 degrees. I can get all kinds of side reach if I flip over, but in normal mode my working reach is less than a truck with a non-overcenter upper boom and a lower boom that goes to 120-130 degrees. 

The bucket pivots out and that gives me some flexibility options, especially working with the winch. It also gives me an extra 2 feet of reach just when I need it.  I'd love to have a 60'-65', but this truck is still working quite well for my current needs. 

The best part is that there is NO CHIP BOX! If I had a chip box, then I'd be tempted to buy a chipper and haul chips. That isn't what I do so I'm better off not having that option. Helps keep me focused as a freelance sub instead of trying to deal with cheapskate homeowners and idiot employees again.


----------



## daveyclimber (Dec 18, 2005)

skwerl: Our local power company (PG&E) mostly has these units ,I believe they make the same basic thing in longer configurations , I knew that the bucket rotated and the local ones around here have two buckets but one can be unpinned for jobs that dont require two men , I love the jib in between the buckets and when the two buckets are swung together they really are no wider than a standard two man bucket . Your rig seems to fit your needs perfectly since you apparently do not clean up . PGE sells there old units off at auctions quite regularly for $20kish or less for mid to late 90 model year


----------



## daveyclimber (Dec 18, 2005)

By the way I love your mascot


----------



## JimL (Dec 18, 2005)

We have 6 LRV55 booms at work. Not a lick of trouble out of the boom, the outrigger safety's we had some problems with but the switches were replaced on them under warranty. 4 years old now get used 6 - 6 1/2 hours every day.


----------



## daveyclimber (Dec 18, 2005)

I bypassed the switches ,cause its a hassle to deal with out riggers when you want to dump chips. I recommend for owner operator units only


----------



## clearance (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice truck, get a rack made to protect the roof and cab. Sooner or later a block will come down and dent it.


----------



## eagle23 (Dec 22, 2005)

Yes, Altec makes over center booms with material handlers


----------



## eagle23 (Dec 22, 2005)

Can anyone give me a reference for the life span of a boom?


----------



## skwerl (Dec 22, 2005)

I have no documentation, just what was accepted knowledge and policy at Davey Tree and also at a local municipality where I once worked. I just registered at Altec.com so I'll be able to get definitive answers in a week or two once they send me a password.


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 22, 2005)

Boom life span depends on what you mean. Manufacturers will only certify a boom for 25-30 years from date of manufacter, does not mean it's bad just not able to be certified. Much depends on the maintainence, where the unit is stored, obviously something under roof will hold up better than an outside kept unit. Biggest factor is how it is used, if boom is abused by overloading and bashing it into trees it will have a short life.


----------



## TreeChopper1 (Dec 22, 2005)

my company is located in Iowa but I have a Ford F800 boom with 56 foot altec lift with fresh detroit diesel under hood in New Orleans I am trying to sell after getting screwed over down south.$14,500 obo. Great running truck made down to new orleans on $365.00. Left rear brake needs work.3319-795-3103. Would keep but my supposed friends stuck me pretty bad.


----------

